# un repas / soirée bien arrosé/e (arroser)



## mtr

¿cómo traducirían "un repas bien arrosé"?


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Una comida bien regada/rociada (de bebidas alcohólicas)

Hic!


----------



## lencha

Hola! Busco traducir la expresión “cette soirée était bien arrosée”, para decir de manera implícita que la gente bebió mucho alcohol. En WR, dan como traducción el verbo rociar, en “*un repas arrosé d'une bouteille de vin: *una comida rociada por una botella de vino”. Mi pregunta es para saber si se puede usar el verbo rociar SIN complemento después. Es decir: ¿podría escribir: “Aquella noche de confraternización estuvo bien rociada.” ???
Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda!!!


----------



## Domtom

-
Si lo que quieres es ahorrarte un complemento, yo diría “Aquella noche de confraternización estuvo muy empapada.” 

Aquí "empapada" tiene un sentido figurativo, pero que en mi opinión se puede decir desde un punto de vista linguístico (vamos, que es correcto). Ya se entiende la insinuación: empapada de alcohol. Y no hace falta decir... "de alcohol". ¡ Mejor ! Porque si uno se emborrachó esa noche, la timidez o vergüenza en terminar la frase se lo agradecerá.


----------



## lencha

Hola Domtom! Gracias por tu ayuda. Efectivamente lo que quiero es ahorrarme este complemento. Otra precision sin embargo: esta frase la tengo que escribir en mi tesina para la universidad (!). Crees que "una noche muy empapada" es un registro correcto? O sea, no importa que no sea un registro muy elevado... solo que quiero asegurarme que no es una expresion "oral" o "hablada".
Gracias por tus comentarios!


----------



## Domtom

-
Bueno... la frase me ha salido espontáneamente, casi sin pensar. Yo diría que todo el mundo lo entendería. Incluso con la tuya de "rociada" también, sobre todo si el oyente conoce un poco el contexto.

Pero por favor espera las opiniones de otras personas, que pueden saber más que yo en esta cuestión. No estoy inseguro de mi respuesta (a mí me gusta), pero espera el parecer de otros que saben más, sobre todo si has de hacer un trabajo para la Universidad.


----------



## lencha

Perfecto. Esperaré otras opiniones pues. Y, dicho sea de paso: a mi también me gusta tu solucion con "empapada"


----------



## ampurdan

Yo diría "fue una velada regada con abundante bebida/vino/...". 

"Noche de confraternización" me parece algo muy rebuscado que yo no entendería.

"Rociada", "empapada" y "regada" a secas, si antes no se ha hecho mención de la bebida, creo que no se entendería.

He optado por "regada" porque creo que es lo que habitualmente se usa en estos casos.


----------



## lencha

OK. Gracias!


----------



## French in Barcelona

Una "noche de tragos" o una "noche de (mucha) marcha"


----------



## josé león

Hmm... Al menos en América Latina*,   "rociada" por arrosé,* no estoy seguro que se utilice mucho... ¿y  se pone* "húmeda"?*


Saludos


----------



## SIL22

Hola a todos!

Bueno, sería algo así como "una cena con bastante alcohol"? Díganme qué les parece como posible traducción
Gracias
Sil22


----------



## Probo

Hola: _*Una comida bien regada*_ es algo que se usa y se entiende y, encima, es la traducción literal. Un saludo.


----------



## SIL22

Me parecía muy obvio!! Pero tenés razón! Mil gracias
Sil22


----------



## EduardoMG

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos

¿Tiene "arrosé" algún otro significado aparte de "regado"? Estoy intentando traducir "le week-end était arrosé", pero no sé por qué traducirlo....

Gracias a todos


----------



## Nanon

Un repas, une soirée bien arrosés, cela veut dire qu'on y boit beaucoup. Beaucoup d'alcool, s'entend (il ne s'agit pas d'eau ou de jus de fruit !)
C'est plus rare avec un "week-end arrosé" (parce qu'il est plus difficile d'y résister ?...)


----------



## EduardoMG

Merci!!!! C'est parfait!


----------



## Lerma

_*Arroser *_tiene un significado en argot que significa beber todos para celebrar algo.


----------



## Nanon

Tienes razón, Lerma. On a _arrosé_ la nouvelle maison, la naissance du bébé...
Pero si se trata de un fin de semana, a lo mejor no se celebra nada en especial. Hay quienes toman los fines de semana tan sólo porque es fin de semana...


----------



## Avoenchanteur

Buenas,
además puede significar un fin de semana lluvioso, aver el contexto, aunque la borrachera sea más símpatica


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

araceli said:


> Hola:
> 
> Una comida bien regada/rociada (de bebidas alcohólicas)
> 
> Hic!


 
Volviendo al tema de _los españoles_, esta propuesta jamás se utilizaría en México.  (Además, con perdón, _regada_ me parece un calco del francés)
Una comida con bastante/mucho alcohol, simplemente.


----------



## Mariaencarna

Hola, a mi (española) tampoco me suena bien una comida regada. En todo caso si se añade "con un buen vino" "con abundante alcohol" o algo así, pero no regada a secas. Es solo una opinión. Salud


----------



## soy-yo

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Comprueben los hilos abiertos en los diccionarios antes de lanzar una nueva pregunta al foro​
Hola a todos,

¿Existe una expresión en español para decir *"Une fête bien arrosée"*?

En WR, se dice "una comida rociada por una botella de vino" pero me parece raro para aplicarlo a una fiesta.

Después podremos ver todas estas expresiones :


Una fiesta en la que nos bebimos hasta el agua de los floreros
Una juerga de las que hacen época


----------



## chlapec

Se me ocurre (para algunos contextos): "una fiesta en la que corrió el alcohol/vino/champán..."


----------



## Laura1947

Hola! 

Me he encontrado esto aquí: "À partir de ce jour, il ne passa pas une heure sans que quelqu'un ne mentionne le "fils maudit". Chacun y allait de son anecdote: les femmes racontaient qu'il était plus beau qu'une Chevrolet sortie de l'usine, les hommes parlaient de ses muscles, *des soirées bien arrosées*". 

Si "soirées" = noche, velada y "arrosée" = regado, bañado, rociado... Qué es esto??? Tengo que pensar mal? Desde luego en español creo que no hay nada que se le parezca...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Las mujeres hablaban de su belleza; los hombres, de sus músculos y de que era un gran bebedor, juerguista, etc, nocturno. Creo que "de las noches de copas" quedaría bastante bien.


----------

